# I actually like my voice when I'm sick.



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Its sounds nice so i started talking to myself. Probably still not as nice if it was recorded though.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Me too! I love talking to myself when I'm sick because it sounds so different, but sadly I rarely get sick.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

The added depth definitely feels a lot more manly :lol


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Gamaur said:


> The added depth definitely feels a lot more manly :lol


Haha me too :lol for a few days I actually have a whiskey voice


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Omg me too. I get a really deep kind of timberish voice goin on. And im all like Yass Bish im ready. Come at me


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

This reminds me of a clip from Friends:


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

OH man, so this isn't a unique trait.. haha! I'll go ahead and join the club... love to rap to songs cause of that deeeeeeep.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

**** i don't know how ya'll can be rapping when sick.

Me when sick: KILL ME NOW PLEASE! (In fetal position)

lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Hoarse voices are sexy.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Hoarse voices are sexy.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I like to pretend I'm Marlene Dietrich when my voice is hoarse and husky.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't like myself very much when I sound horsey.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I prefer it when I sound sick because it masks my voice. I really do hate my usual voice so much.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

When I have a cold I have less aanxiety speaking to strangers for some reason.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

anxious87 said:


> This reminds me of a clip from Friends:


Sexy phlegm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mine dips about half an octave. I am suddenly a baritone :lol.


----------



## KimThanh (Jul 27, 2014)

I love singing with my "cold" voice, I get to nail those Linkin Park choruses.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

YEAH! Me too. I love it. I sound SO sexy when I'm sick.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Actually, when I have a cold my voice goes into ultra deep octaves. I do feel that it projects a sense of masculinity.


----------



## lydella (Oct 30, 2014)

Haha I thought I was the only one


----------

